# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Instant replay of yesterday except a couple of the fish are bigger and all were caught off one piling.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man i knew i coulda went out but im having to help with my brothers surgery, maybe tomorrow we can meet up again


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I will most likely be there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ill send you a pm with my number, call me when you wana head out tomorrow


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I was out there all day and I didnt see you. You must have been on the GB side. I caught 1 sheepie and one speck. Water was very muddy. Only saw a couple 2 others caught on Beach side.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah,I was on the GB side.I always fish that side.I usually am there by 7:30 and fish till I am out of bait. I got 12 today and lost a couple of monsters.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I'll have to get up with you one day as I've never targeted sheepies and wouldn't mind a few pointers. I know all the basics.....just want to see it in person.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great catch!! It might be easy for you guys but sheepshead is kind of my dream fish. Tried several times but no luck. I think i might just go on Sykes watch and learn......


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (12/22/2009)*Man I'll have to get up with you one day as I've never targeted sheepies and wouldn't mind a few pointers. I know all the basics.....just want to see it in person.






> *t65k3 (12/22/2009)*Great catch!! It might be easy for you guys but sheepshead is kind of my dream fish. Tried several times but no luck. I think i might just go on Sykes watch and learn......




Anytime guys.I would be glad to


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Anytime guys.I would be glad to


I really appreciate it. How long does this "hot fishing" typically last? I know it's a tough question to answer. Just trying to get an idea on the time frame. I am still working here and jealous as hell.......


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

*"Hot fishing" at Sikes??? Was out there last Monday night and didn't too well.Caught 10 "pigfish" and 1 decent sized sheepie via fiddler crab.Tried some cigar minnows for maybe a redfish or even a blue but no luck.One weird thing I did notice was the absence of the white trout and croakers.One passer by said it was due to the "salinity" factor of the water because it's been raining a lot lately???Hope fully it will pick up soon.*


----------

